#ubuntu-us-la 2011-06-20
<DaCeige> yes
<DaCeige> they're fine... they stopped serving them for a short while... many of them come from waters that the oil spil didn't effect...
<DaCeige> katrina had a worse effect on them (and the water containamition) than the oil prob
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-06-21
<Robdgreat> Good morning
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-06-26
<Robdgreat> oh my. That guy appeared to be in the mob
